# Removal of 10 post rule to see links



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Lorian

Any scope for removing this mate as people are sticking crap posts up like

?



yes

just to get their 10 posts to view the links and it makes some threads where good debate is going on look trashy.

Is that possible or is there a good idea behind having it?

Cheers


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The idea of it is to stop spammers selling crap etc.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> The idea of it is to stop spammers selling crap etc.


But they post links dont they? not view links?

I am talking about viewing people links they have in their signature


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

ahhh i see. well we will have to see what lorian replies to this then


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It was actually there by accident.. 

Cheers, I've removed it.

L


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

How about cant post links untill 10 posts are done or even more?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Lorian said:


> It was actually there by accident..
> 
> Cheers, I've removed it.
> 
> L


N


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

C


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

E


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

1


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> How about cant post links untill 10 posts are done or even more?


That's on the cards.. soon!

The user posting privileges are going to be based on post count - things like posting links, having signatures, posting in the classifieds section etc.

L


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i still post rubbish occasionally?

like my tales of woe?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can we have a rule that stops Robdog posting?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Tinytom said:
 

> Can we have a rule that stops Robdog *posing*?


Stop asking him for private shows then... :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Can we have a rule that stops Robdog posting?


Just put guns, rabbits, LMFAO, Im 'ard and M3 on the swear filter and we won't have to ban him, his posts will just look like I ***** and then this one time and band camp I ***** and there was this bunny ***** so I ******

and so on

We can't ban him as that means there would be one less person smaller than I am on the board :wink:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL ROBDOG not ROBSTA

although yes filters for both would be welcome:thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nah we can't ban robdog :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just wanted a dig at robsta in return for a few he had posted :lol: :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Can we have a rule that stops Robdog posting?


Or you have to be over 5'1 feet tall to post! 

Actually make it 5 foot so you can still post


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

YetiMan said:


> Or you have to be over 5'1 feet tall to post!
> 
> Actually make it 5 foot so you can still post


damn its took me this long to reach the keyboard and now im not even gonna be able to post :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> Or you have to be over 5'1 feet tall to post!
> 
> Actually make it 5 foot so you can still post


LOL Fool.

Im 5'4

and a half


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

That half makes all the difference you little slag, lol


----------

